# it's been said before, but i'll say it again



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

honestly folks, is there anyone here who hasn't recovered who can say they truly DO NOT CARE AT ALL ABOUT HAVING DP? of course not. and thats the point. people get so confused when they hear things like, "just move on" or "distract yourself" or "don't be afraid of it" or "accept it". the thing that people don't seem to convey enough or word properly is that, the point of these statements is, WHO CARES!? thats the key, thats what the statements are trying to coach you towards. recovering from DP is ultimately dependant on wether or not you care about DP. when you don't care that you have DP, DP will fade into the background and ultimately disappear completely. so, if you can manage the approach of having DP, feeling DP, and not caring that you have or feel, you can get on with your life. don't worry about when you'll recover, don't think about how bad you feel today or how good you feel today, don't compare yourself to anything. just learn to quit caring entirely. if you can do that, you WILL recover.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> honestly folks, is there anyone here who hasn't recovered who can say they truly DO NOT CARE AT ALL ABOUT HAVING DP? of course not. and thats the point. people get so confused when they hear things like, "just move on" or "distract yourself" or "don't be afraid of it" or "accept it". the thing that people don't seem to convey enough or word properly is that, the point of these statements is, WHO CARES!? thats the key, thats what the statements are trying to coach you towards. recovering from DP is ultimately dependant on wether or not you care about DP. when you don't care that you have DP, DP will fade into the background and ultimately disappear completely. so, if you can manage the approach of having DP, feeling DP, and not caring that you have or feel, you can get on with your life. don't worry about when you'll recover, don't think about how bad you feel today or how good you feel today, don't compare yourself to anything. just learn to quit caring entirely. if you can do that, you WILL recover.


good shit man i would have loved to read this during my good days it would have game a shitload more fight in me and mabey i wouldnt have slipped into this mess but it def gives me a positive outlook


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea man, I'll always agree with any sort of therapy (traditional or nontraditional) that reinforces the importance of moving on from the DP/DR, even while still in it is important. That's just how anything is. When we suck the power out of it through moving through it, the problem loses potency.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> honestly folks, is there anyone here who hasn't recovered who can say they truly DO NOT CARE AT ALL ABOUT HAVING DP? of course not. and thats the point. people get so confused when they hear things like, "just move on" or "distract yourself" or "don't be afraid of it" or "accept it". the thing that people don't seem to convey enough or word properly is that, the point of these statements is, WHO CARES!? thats the key, thats what the statements are trying to coach you towards. recovering from DP is ultimately dependant on wether or not you care about DP. when you don't care that you have DP, DP will fade into the background and ultimately disappear completely. so, if you can manage the approach of having DP, feeling DP, and not caring that you have or feel, you can get on with your life. don't worry about when you'll recover, don't think about how bad you feel today or how good you feel today, don't compare yourself to anything. just learn to quit caring entirely. if you can do that, you WILL recover.


Yup, the old 'so what?' attitude. Disregarding DP and not letting it affect what you do/stop you doing stuff is key (and it IS possible as you, me and many others have proven, although no doubt someone will pop up saying we can't have had it as bad as them







) - you therefore prove to your body and mind that there is nothing to be afraid of and that nothing bad is going to happen if you do those things. Sure you can take a simpler job than you would otherwise for a while, that's fine - it is the routine that will help in the end.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

phased, you are the yin to my yang. and i am super drunk right now. it's 2:45 am where i'm at. woo hoo for being drunk ona a monday/tuesday.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> phased, you are the yin to my yang. and i am super drunk right now. it's 2:45 am where i'm at. woo hoo for being drunk ona a monday/tuesday.


Yep you're definitely drunk








Drunk is good until you have to get up early the next day for work


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

I've really tried to embody this attitude for the past couple months. I really don't care about the feeling of DP anymore, I know it will go away eventually. The hardest part is the intrusive thoughts which seem to recur throughout the day, which is why I'm still trying to stay as distracted as possible 24/7. But, you know, that's anxiety. It really isn't that important. Honestly, the reason I hardly ever read these boards is because so many people seem to be very confused about what DP is, like it's some kind of organic problem or something.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

That's probably why I've been feeling better lately, because I've stopped caring about everything (by everything I mean EVERYTHING) not caring about getting a job, getting out, not caring about people, yeah basically that kind of stuff.


----------

